# Fishing and Underwater Videos of the Potomac River (Aug-Sep, 2010)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This may be a very good video if you live in VA , MD, PA and NC and interested in fresh water fishing. I don't think Discovery Channel has a non-political and localized videos like these. 

I saw many different species. I even saw a turtle slamming the brake. The first video is a little long (still under 8 minutes) because I put 9 days trips (1 fishing, 8 snorkeling) into these.

I fished often with my boys in the Potomac River off Algonkian Park, VA. 18 years later, I came back alone fished to Potomac River. I found that the water was clear enough for snorkeling. So I made 8 snorkeling trips in August and September, 2010. The first part of video is all about fish. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3m1phbBavY

The 2nd part of the video is all about vegetation in the Potomac River. The vegetation in the river was that I was more interested in. More than 95% of time I saw the scenes on the second video not the big fish. I thought some may like the second pa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6chol26FOY

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Alan


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

That was so cool Joe!
Thanks,
GB


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe you should check out hooknlook.com fishing shows


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Sup Joe? When you are out in the Potomac, did you get to see any of the elusive BULL SHARKS that have been up there? Swimming in the ocean and the bay seems safer now knowing that the bulls have moved inland some.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice vid!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very cool, im going to try and get some underwater video in the cayman islands when i go next month. do you have to post on you tube or can they go straight to P&S? (if i remember to bring it)


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Sam,
Where are you guys staying? What hotel and what Island? Are you snorkeling or scuba diving? Depending on the resort, you can enjoy fishing and snorkeling right off the shore. Off the shore, you don't need a heavy tackles because fish will be small. I used a cuban yoyo and a 2 oz egg sinker. 

joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Joe, grand cayman, ramada grand camidian on the north side. mostly snorkling. i usually bring 3 LT rods, i get up early and hit the surf until my wife gets up and wants to do something. i was thinking of using 20# fluro and a soda bottle, been there before. cant wait for some bone fish and permit action again


----------

